

Addy: Location, simplified. - alexobenauer
https://addy.co/

======
michaelmior
I don't really understand what problem this is solving. Perhaps someone could
enlighten me? Why don't I just send a Google Maps link?

~~~
euskode
There are a number of problems that we are addressing with Addy. First would
be the lack of actual functional addressing in much of the world. While there
are different figures circulated about this, we believe that about half of the
world doesn't actually have postal addressing systems capable of performing as
well as those of more developed countries. Granted, links generated from
various mapping platforms could still be sent around, with or without proper
addressing. However, these links are not able of being consumed by 3rd parties
in any reasonable way, and so integration is our second goal. We want our
users to not only have complete control of their location data in a robust,
machine-readable fashion, but also that they be able to use these very
location data just about anywhere. We like to think of it as though it were an
oAuth dance of sorts, where you can grant access to location information with
various levels of precision and/or duration. There are many positive side
effects to this, and one of the more apparent ones is definitely what happens
when you move homes. Finally, we have taken it upon ourselves to build the
very best maps for this other half of the world, along with navigationally-
relevant data. That is, if people in a certain region use landmarks as
informal reference points, we believe that we ought to capture all of these,
on the ground, and surface them through an easy-to-use tool in their local
language that allows them to structure the very unstructured location data
they were using before to share their where across contexts. Whether we'll get
all of these right really remains to be seen, and it certainly isn't trivial,
but this is nevertheless our vision and we think that we can realize it by
looking at the issue of global location data in a holistic way, as we have
been doing for the last year and a bit.

